# Girdles and Corsets



## luvfanny (Jan 16, 2008)

I know women don't like girdles, but does anyone think a BBW or SSBBW squeezing into one or busting out of a girdle or corset is extremely erotic? If so why? I like the thought of a big woman being able to lounge around all day eating and gaining thinking all she has to do to go out is to let the corset and girdle hold it all in for her.


----------



## Shy Aurora (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually I love my corsets. I had a girdle but I grew out of it. When I bought it, it was a little small and I rolled out the top and bottom, it wasn't really long enough to hide what I wanted it to hide, my rather large bottom belly.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 16, 2008)

I've always, for the longest time, wanted to buy a few corsets/girdles...some for general day wear under my clothes, others for nice day wear (Ive seen some beautiful corset shirts that don't reveal too much, but look so sexy!)...and of course, corsets for the bedroom ~_^ 
Corsets are an easy, if not somewhat uncomfortable way to give women the perfect tiny waist without fighting for the impossible or even taking away all that dieting does. 
I wore a corset type girdle and I loved it, although it would have been better if it had been longer, seeing as I have a long torso. It gave me the figure I loved, made me feel like my posture was better, and even helped my back feel less uncomfortable. (I have had back problems including sciatica).
Somehow, I believe corsets are like heels...Men respect women in heels, it gives more height, they endure pain/discomfort, makes them seem stronger, and the balance it takes to walk in heels sometimes just baffles men. A corset isnt much different, theres the discomfort, the gained height (because everything does get squished up and down), etc. 

Corsets and heels...symbols of historical sexyness.

Rar


----------



## Keb (Jan 16, 2008)

I made myself a corset this autumn, to wear for Renn faire. It's made to be practical and period, so it's not flashy or anything...just white. It looks about as historical as you can get, though. And I love the feel of the boning in it...it's like armor! It's not as tight as 19th century style corsets, since that wasn't quite the point in the Elizabethan era, but it's very comfortable (so long as you're not doing anything that requires bending over at the waist, since that's not happening).

I'd like to make another one sometime, now that I know what to do/not do, with nice flashy colors that could be worn outside or inside an outfit. Piratey. Just for fun. The other one I'm planning to give a good workout this next faire season.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Men respect women in heels, it gives more height, they endure pain/discomfort, makes them seem stronger, and the balance it takes to walk in heels sometimes just baffles men. A corset isnt much different, theres the discomfort, the gained height (because everything does get squished up and down), etc.
> 
> Corsets and heels...symbols of historical sexyness.
> 
> Rar



So you're with the "one must suffer to be beautiful" school of thought?

I totally get the 'heels as power' thing, but to account for corset and heels entirely, don't forget that they are devices for controlling women's bodies. And there is such a thing as too much heel, heels so tall and grotesque that they are no longer sexy shoes, but becomes allegories of cobbled mysogyny. I'm thinking here of those ridiculous porno heels that make women look like, GOD, like aliens, inhuman somehow.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> So you're with the "one must suffer to be beautiful" school of thought?
> 
> I totally get the 'heels as power' thing, but to account for corset and heels entirely, don't forget that they are devices for controlling women's bodies. And there is such a thing as too much heel, heels so tall and grotesque that they are no longer sexy shoes, but becomes allegories of cobbled mysogyny. I'm thinking here of those ridiculous porno heels that make women look like, GOD, like aliens, inhuman somehow.



I'm not in that way of thinking. I know that heels and corsets arent required now a days, but to me, women do it (mainly heels)just because they can (although some do it because they do think it's required to be beautiful. As with anyone). They can do it and just prove that 'hey, I can walk in these and you probably can't'. I guess I can't describe it as well as what I'm thinking. 
But anyway, pain just doesnt bother me all that much, so it's not a big deal for me with the Corsets or the Heels type of thing. Sometimes certain pain reminds me of whats going on, to straighten up, etcetra.
And I agree on the too high heels thing, as with stilettos or narrow heels. 
In all honesty, I grew up on a farm wearing jeans and boots for my general outfit. 
To this day, heels arent a daily part of my life. I don't always dress up either, unless I feel like it. So it's not mandatory. I'd wear the heels if i wanted, or the corset if i pleased. I wouldnt wear it just because. I wouldnt follow fashions because someone told me it was beautiful. I do things because I like them. 
You know your bra, by the way? That's also a device for controlling your body. It can be uncomfortable too, but its not seen in such a harsh light as the overbearing heels and the corset...Society just made it ok. Maybe in the future we won't be wearing bras and we may be back to corsets or some other device...
Women are probably always going to have to deal with some uncomfortable standard or item in their wardrobe. There's almost always going to be some type of control, unfortunately, for men and women. 
Corsets and reasonable heels arent a bad thing in my mind.

By the way, I am not trying to be conflicting...I'm trying to clarify how I view the situation. I appologize if it seems that way.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 16, 2008)

Keb said:


> I made myself a corset this autumn, to wear for Renn faire. It's made to be practical and period, so it's not flashy or anything...just white. It looks about as historical as you can get, though. And I love the feel of the boning in it...it's like armor! It's not as tight as 19th century style corsets, since that wasn't quite the point in the Elizabethan era, but it's very comfortable (so long as you're not doing anything that requires bending over at the waist, since that's not happening).
> 
> I'd like to make another one sometime, now that I know what to do/not do, with nice flashy colors that could be worn outside or inside an outfit. Piratey. Just for fun. The other one I'm planning to give a good workout this next faire season.



Awwh! I always wanted to go to the Renn Faire...I'm completely in love with that type of thing. The outfits, the chivalry, the whole culture of it all. How hard was the corset to make? I have a sewing machine and sometimes too much time on my hands. Lol


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I'm not in that way of thinking. I know that heels and corsets arent required now a days, but to me, women do it (mainly heels)just because they can (although some do it because they do think it's required to be beautiful. As with anyone). They can do it and just prove that 'hey, I can walk in these and you probably can't'. I guess I can't describe it as well as what I'm thinking.
> But anyway, pain just doesnt bother me all that much, so it's not a big deal for me with the Corsets or the Heels type of thing. Sometimes certain pain reminds me of whats going on, to straighten up, etcetra.
> And I agree on the too high heels thing, as with stilettos or narrow heels.
> In all honesty, I grew up on a farm wearing jeans and boots for my general outfit.
> ...



We have different dispositions, and that's fine. I'm not with you on the pain thing. I'm not with you on the having to prove that I can walk in heels, to anyone. Nor on the "there's always going to be some type of control." But it's cool with me that you like the pain, and the proving yourself, and that you're OK with the control thing. I think we both like high heels. And that's reason enough to break out a bottle of our best wine and toast.

To FMPs!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> We have different dispositions, and that's fine. I'm not with you on the pain thing. I'm not with you on the having to prove that I can walk in heels, to anyone. Nor on the "there's always going to be some type of control." But it's cool with me that you like the pain, and the proving yourself, and that you're OK with the control thing. I think we both like high heels. And that's reason enough to break out a bottle of our best wine and toast.
> 
> To FMPs!



Ah, some nice wine would honestly be good right now. Hah, how did you know I was thinking that? And in actuality, I have way more heels than I know I really should...Most of them sadly sit alone in my closet, but too nice to get rid of.


----------



## Keb (Jan 17, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Awwh! I always wanted to go to the Renn Faire...I'm completely in love with that type of thing. The outfits, the chivalry, the whole culture of it all. How hard was the corset to make? I have a sewing machine and sometimes too much time on my hands. Lol



Well. I made mine with only online resources--no purchased pattern. I did have to order the boning, found a good online source for that, too. The tricky bit was stitching the binding around the whole thing when I was done, because I tried to do both sides with the boning already in the channels, and I kept getting the needle in my finger trying to get it past the boning. Ow. The basic construction isn't too terribly hard. I'd recommend making a practice one first before doing fancy stuff.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 17, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> So you're with the "one must suffer to be beautiful" school of thought?
> 
> I totally get the 'heels as power' thing, but to account for corset and heels entirely, don't forget that they are devices for controlling women's bodies. And there is such a thing as too much heel, heels so tall and grotesque that they are no longer sexy shoes, but becomes allegories of cobbled mysogyny. I'm thinking here of those ridiculous porno heels that make women look like, GOD, like aliens, inhuman somehow.



Girl, get outta my mind! You know there's precedent... Venetian courtesans wore extremely high heeled shoes to distinguish themselves as such.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 17, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> So you're with the "one must suffer to be beautiful" school of thought?
> 
> I totally get the 'heels as power' thing, but to account for corset and heels entirely, don't forget that they are devices for controlling women's bodies. And there is such a thing as too much heel, heels so tall and grotesque that they are no longer sexy shoes, but becomes allegories of cobbled mysogyny. I'm thinking here of those ridiculous porno heels that make women look like, GOD, like aliens, inhuman somehow.



My question is, why are they so often made of transparent lucite?

I think there is something to be said about the pleasure of wearing a corset when you're not actually forced to wear it on a daily basis. It is pretty interesting to wear something so restrictive and see how wonderful soft flesh looks in contrast to it and how it does make curves more extreme. Plus there's the element of how good it feels to release yourself from it as well (but I have an issue with being released from it). There is a part of me that feels bad for doing it, like I want to have my cake and eat it too. Of course you can never completely take control of an instrument of repression, and there is always some Cindy Sherman-like argument to be made about taking pleasure in embodying a repressive ideal even within the framework of critique (I'm not saying that's what she's doing, but rather what has been said of her). What's your position on lingerie in general?


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> My question is, why are they so often made of transparent lucite?
> 
> What's your position on lingerie in general?




That's so crazy about the lucite, isn't it? The lucite definitely represents something, but I'm not sure what? Cuz lucite is this space-age thing, right? But it also signals invisibility. I'm sure Camille Paglia loves them, but I'm not bringing her up as other than comedy relief here. (She's just too polarizing for my tastes.) Anyway, I'm sure there's a great dissertation topic in lucite heels. There's so much to be said, don't you think? No matter how much has already been said, all of it only scratches the surface.

In general, I'm pro lingerie on some days, and pro grandma's old-fashioned bloomers on others. You? I think this keeps me sane. As a woman, I do walk that fine line, I think, between wanting to be a participant in "civilization" and, on the other hand, finding it too uncivilized to be appetizing. I know I don't like women being treated as objects--that's a bottom line for me. There's a playfulness that one can choose to engage questions of power with, OTOH. You can try to embody Venus for a night and really get a charge out of that. The images are so pregnant with meaning and signals of power exchange, and we're most of us aware of how the exchange of that power works, and how vital it can be to survival. SO to want to jump in feet first is probably just human... If it means you get to be part of your group, to embody that discourse, then it can be empowering--especially if you choose it for yourself. But I'm well aware of what it is I am playing at, and it is sad, of course, that there are few non-marginalizing alternatives. Look at the threads about women's genitals on this board. Everywhere new ways of controlling women's bodies spring fully formed from the foreheads of the culture. Nowadays it is _outre_ not to shave one's pussy. Tomorrow, who knows. So it's this everchanging struggle for power, right? I don't think that changes. If we as women can invert it by playing with the signs, then that may be a legitimate alternative to being bound by the signs. I'm just not sure if real power is possible for women _en masse_, tied as we are with our reproductive roles (incubators, utilitarian--our roles are always utilitarian... "what's best for everyone, not just for me.") I think that's the question at the heart of the lingerie issue.

An interesting question is "how does the invidual female power-player embody that power." The image of Sigourney Weaver in a lace teddy, in _Working Girl_, is much too cliched, I think--you know, the steely-eyed ballbuster by day who wants to be called a slut by night. I don't think Margaret Thatcher felt a need to be degraded in the bedroom, but who knows. Never mind. What I'd like to know, for real, is what Marguerite d'Angouleme, Queen of Navarre, thought of gendered clothing. And what style of dress she practiced. And whether she felt she had to embody feminity (I'm sure she did, to some extent; but she also rode for seven days straight, on one of her diplomatic missions of mercy, and THAT kind of energy and vitality is seen as not traditionally feminine... How did she dressed that week when she knew she'd be outdoors? How does what we choose to wear mess with our sense of *agency*? On many days, I just cannot give a damn about how I look... I'm simply too busy living to be a slave to lace.)

There is the other question, too. What about crossdressing? Does that empower anyone, really? I happen to find women who dress like men alluring. Some people think that's subversive, but isn't it just playing right into the jaws of the hegemony? What say you, sweet, fat one?


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 17, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> There is the other question, too. What about crossdressing? Does that empower anyone, really? I happen to find women who dress like men alluring. Some people think that's subversive, but isn't it just playing right into the jaws of the hegemony? What say you, sweet, fat one?



I agree, women who dress like men are very sexy, as long as they walk the line between masculine and feminine... a woman with short hair, a tie, a jacket, and the attitude to go with it, not some girly notion of "let me dress like a guy to get men off." The empowerment of true gender performance is the element that makes it so alluring, and it's tempting to think that we can all tap into that. It plays into the jaws of hegemony when one gender tries to be or even top the other and reinforces a caricature, like the old saw of drag queens being the pillar of misogyny, or a woman dressing like a man to please men, not as a sign of exploring her own identity. I've always wanted to try crossdressing some evening, but my body is so round in many places that it makes wearing mens' clothing difficult! You?


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I've always wanted to try crossdressing some evening, but my body is so round in many places that it makes wearing mens' clothing difficult! You?



same problem as you. but i like to butch it up once in a while, in the way I walk, or dressing like a tough girl. mostly i just like to look at women who dress like handsome guys. alas, they don't seem to be into the fat girls so much. or maybe just not into me. 

i also like men in dresses. i'm all over the place


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 18, 2008)

i love corsets! I love the shape they can make you, simply amazing!

i need some new ones but no idea where to get them from, anyone any ideas?


----------



## Tad (Jan 18, 2008)

Fascinata, Sweet&Fat--great discussion! Unfortunately I've got to spread some more rep around before giving more to either of you *sigh*. I'll try to remember to come back and rep you later--but if someone else wants to get them for me, I'd appreciate it!

Now I'll go back to lurking wrt this thread, in hopes that you'll continue the discussion so I can learn more from you 

ETA: nothing wrong with the general topic of corsets either, but I like how the discussion branched out. Also, I think that blurring of gender lines in dress/grooming can be very potent in a variety of ways, but I don't know why.


----------



## altered states (Jan 18, 2008)

I've just been finding out recently how many women like corsets. I always thought of them as something women wore either because they had to, or wanted to do something special for their man (or they were dominatrices and it was part of the job!). I love them, of course, for the reasons cited above - the sorta s/m idea of the restrictiveness of it, the way it shapes and emphasizes a woman's body.... 

I always though it was hype (someone brought up Paglia), but maybe we're indeed in that post-feminist place where a woman can wear high heels or sneakers, corsets or sweats, and the "statement" is nothing more than what she's feeling that day.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 18, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> I've just been finding out recently how many women like corsets. I always thought of them as something women wore either because they had to, or wanted to do something special for their man (or they were dominatrices and it was part of the job!). I love them, of course, for the reasons cited above - the sorta s/m idea of the restrictiveness of it, the way it shapes and emphasizes a woman's body....
> 
> I always though it was hype (someone brought up Paglia), but maybe we're indeed in that post-feminist place where a woman can wear high heels or sneakers, corsets or sweats, and the "statement" is nothing more than what she's feeling that day.



See, and that's the difference between a corset and a girdle (aka bodyshaper) for me. For me, a corset is purely adornment and is sexy, whereas a girdle/bodyshaper is a utilitarian item to keep people from seeing your fat either by smoothing it out or keeping it from giggling. It absolutely retains the function that the corset once had and is therefore not sexy to me.


----------



## VVET (Jan 18, 2008)

What about men in Dresses?


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2008)

VVET said:


> What about men in Dresses?




I mentioned that I loved men in dresses. Do you mean Dresses with a capital D?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 18, 2008)

This is a Dress with a capital "D". 

View attachment gorgeous dress.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2008)

How about this one? Though it's hard to beat a Dress that combines Scarlett O'Hara's and Hello Kitty.

View attachment 34685


----------



## VVET (Jan 18, 2008)

Just surprised to hear a woman say she loves men in dresses


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2008)

VVET said:


> Just surprised to hear a woman say she loves men in dresses



I guess women like me are uncommon, in that respect. I like men in pants, too.


----------



## VVET (Jan 19, 2008)

As a CD I'm naturally intrigued.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 19, 2008)

VVET said:


> As a CD I'm naturally intrigued.



You into the whole girdle thing? Haven't said much other than one-sentence dealies. By all means, come on out and tell us all about it. Less intrigue, more talk about girdles.


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jan 19, 2008)

Did you guys learn anything from Pirates of the Carribean? If you wear a corset Jonny Depp will save you!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 20, 2008)

Keb said:


> Well. I made mine with only online resources--no purchased pattern. I did have to order the boning, found a good online source for that, too. The tricky bit was stitching the binding around the whole thing when I was done, because I tried to do both sides with the boning already in the channels, and I kept getting the needle in my finger trying to get it past the boning. Ow. The basic construction isn't too terribly hard. I'd recommend making a practice one first before doing fancy stuff.



About how long did it take you to make your first corset? And were there any particular sites with designs that you found to be easiest/nicest? And do you recall where you got the boning? I'd prefer to purchase from a place where someone else has...So I feel it's a little more legit or nice than just flying solo on perhaps a scam site. Paranoia? Yeah.



sweet&fat said:


> I think there is something to be said about the pleasure of wearing a corset when you're not actually forced to wear it on a daily basis. It is pretty interesting to wear something so restrictive and see how wonderful soft flesh looks in contrast to it and how it does make curves more extreme. Plus there's the element of how good it feels to release yourself from it as well (but I have an issue with being released from it).



Actually, that is a good way to word things. Even though the corset isnt a requirement, it is a pleasure to wear it because it isnt required. It's that choice, because you also have power over that. 
I wish I had better ways of explaining myself sometimes...But I do like your wording.



VVET said:


> What about men in Dresses?



Men in dresses...lol. Maybe I'm weird, but that is kind of an interesting thing. I conned my boyfriend into dressing up in one of my sexier long shirt dresses, stockings, garter and thong...That was oddly creepy, but cute in a sense...and kind of a turn on to know that he was willing to do something like that for me upon request. (Even though it had started out as a joke...but i guess i sounded serious enough. Lol. Never ask me 'what can I do to prove i love you?') And my fiancee, normally 100% vanilla.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This is a Dress with a capital "D".


That is such an adorable dress! Too bad I'm not a huge wearer of pink...It's a color I try to avoid because of the blonde/barbie color co-ordination.



Silversnake418 said:


> Did you guys learn anything from Pirates of the Carribean? If you wear a corset Jonny Depp will save you!



God, if that were the case, I'd wear 20 corsets!


----------



## VVET (Jan 21, 2008)

I have several longline girdles, 1 all-in-one, and no panty girdles. They are all in various sizes larger than I am and in both light and firm control. I pad them, so several of them have rips from overstuffing. My preference is to have them about 10-14" larger than me with firm control and beige in color.
I also have a couple of one-piece swimsuits.


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I'd have to toss my hat into the ring of finding it very erotic. Then again anytime a beautiful big women stretches her clothing to the point of bursting is always sexy.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a hand made corset made fitted for me. She made it specially longer and it tight laces by 6+ inches difference to my actual size. Probably more since I put on weight since I had it made, but I trained my body to accept the lacing so I could still wear it.

Its also black PVC 

Its entirely for dress up purposes and I wouldn't wear it everyday for any reason. It is a fuctioning corset obviously and is surprisingly comfortable to wear, worn it for, about 8 hours once and was just fine. I loved how it affected my posture.

Its also fun how it totally emphasises my breasts, which dont actually need help but :blush:


----------



## luvfanny (Jan 23, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> See, and that's the difference between a corset and a girdle (aka bodyshaper) for me. For me, a corset is purely adornment and is sexy, whereas a girdle/bodyshaper is a utilitarian item to keep people from seeing your fat either by smoothing it out or keeping it from giggling. It absolutely retains the function that the corset once had and is therefore not sexy to me.



Well, I've learned alot by starting this thread. So, it appears to you that a corset is like, uh say, jewelry and a girdle is like a necessary evil(?)

I'm speculating, of course, but it seems that both foundation garments could feel sexy to a BBW for several reasons, not the least of which(as was said earlier) is the accentuated curves without dieting or exercise. From a fantasy standpoint for the woman and man, they add decadence. But I now understand that ladies, for the most part actually like corsets, provided they are not mandatory.


----------



## luvfanny (Jan 23, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Well I'd have to toss my hat into the ring of finding it very erotic. Then again anytime a beautiful big women stretches her clothing to the point of bursting is always sexy.



Must agree with that, particularly hips and rear seams.


----------



## bexy (Jan 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This is a Dress with a capital "D".


*
IVE FOUND MY WEDDING DRESS 

you think im joking? 

You've seen my hair, theres the first clue that i'm not joking!

also corsets, i love love love them to pieces. they suck u in and push u up, whats not to love? waist and boobs, hourglass shape? perfection!

and i like boys in dresses, well more so girls clothing like skirts, tights, etc. i love femme boys, adrogynous boys, and boys in makeup. 
*


----------



## Melian (Jan 23, 2008)

OMG...the Hello Kitty dress....I would wear that out to the club!

Ok, and RE:corsets, I LOOOVE them; would wear them every day, if it would go over well at work. They look amazing (I have a bunch of custom ones), they are more comfortable than they appear, and I love the way they straighten my posture and make my boobs look ginormous.


----------



## VVET (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone else pad their girdle?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 25, 2008)

VVET said:


> What about men in Dresses?



Be careful what you ask for 







P.S. Just for the record, this is NOT me!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 26, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Be careful what you ask for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like his outfit and his arms, but I'm not into his face.


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 27, 2008)

Corsets are gorgeous! I actually also love girdles; they have that lovely 1930s look.


----------



## VVET (Jan 28, 2008)

What are your favorites? all-in-ones, longline, panty, or something else?


----------



## NoWayOut (Feb 3, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Men in dresses...lol. Maybe I'm weird, but that is kind of an interesting thing. I conned my boyfriend into dressing up in one of my sexier long shirt dresses, stockings, garter and thong...That was oddly creepy, but cute in a sense...and kind of a turn on to know that he was willing to do something like that for me upon request. (Even though it had started out as a joke...but i guess i sounded serious enough. Lol. Never ask me 'what can I do to prove i love you?') And my fiancee, normally 100% vanilla.



Jokes sometimes tend to escalate if you play around with it enough. I once told my girlfriend that if she and her roommates beat me at poker when we played, they could dress me as a girl within the next week in any way they chose, clothes, makeup, shoes and accessories of their choice. Luckily for me, I didn't lose, and we ended up breaking up before she had a second opportunity, so I got out of that one.


----------



## lizzy (Feb 20, 2008)

I love corsets, but they're more for fun or just to make be feel sexy. I occasionally wear a girdle/bodyshaper not so much for hiding my body, but more for helping with posture. It forces me to sit up right and walk straighter...better to show off my curves.


----------



## rissa (Mar 14, 2008)

has anyone ever worn spanx before? i did for prom since my dress was backless and white and i couldn't really wear any other type of undergarment...i heard nicole richie wears TWO pairs at once to look thin after being pregnant until she loses weight. must be pretty painful!

as for heels...i love them. and i think it's hysterical to watch all the drunk girls on campus try to balance and catch up to their friends on the way to the bars!


----------



## altered states (Mar 17, 2008)

rissa said:


> has anyone ever worn spanx before? i did for prom since my dress was backless and white and i couldn't really wear any other type of undergarment...i heard nicole richie wears TWO pairs at once to look thin after being pregnant until she loses weight. must be pretty painful!



You're kind of harshing my mellow mentioning Nicole Richie in this thread.


----------



## ravfa (Mar 17, 2008)

Could never get into girdles/corsets (metaphorically. . .literally, I've never wanted to get into them, lol). Personally I really do love women with big round bellies that stick out & hang down & wobble around. . .so, something that constricts/restrains/diminishes that? Ah, no thanks.


----------

